#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Πυροπροστασία >  > > >  >  >  Πυρανίχνευση ψητοπωλείου

## Rythm

Συνάδελφοι καλησπέρα!
Θα ήθελα καθοδήγηση νομοθετικά για πυρανίχνευση και ειδικότερα σε κατάστημα υγειον. ενδιαφ. με υγραέρια.. Αν θυμάμαι καλά από παλιότερη αντίστοιχη περίπτωση απαιτείται ένας απλός ανιχνευτής κοντα στις συνδέσεις των συσκευών υγραερίου σε απόσταση 1 μέτρου και μετά κάθε 1 μέτρο συσκευών. Και πάνω από 2 ανιχνευτές απαιτείται πίνακας πυρανίχνευσης και αυτόματοι ανιχνευτές. Δεν μπορώ να βρώ όμως τη νομοθεσία ή κάποιο πρότυπο στα ελληνικά που να το λέει αυτό. Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να με κατατοπίσει?

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν ασχολούμαι με το αντικείμενο αλλά μήπως ΑΥΤΟ το βιβλίο θα σε βοηθούσε;

Επίσης, για νομοθεσία δες επίσης ΕΔΩ, τον επίσημο ιστότοπο της Πυροσβεστικής Υπηρεσίας.

Τέλος, στον ιστότοπο του ΤΕΕ θα βρεις πολύ υλικό.

----------


## Rythm

Σας ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, τα πολύ χρήσιμα λινκ και το χρόνο σας, εννοείται τα έχω δει αυτά και παρ' όλα αυτά δε βρήκα άκρη. Έχω ήδη μιλήσει με 4 συναδέλφους που ασχολούνται με το αντικείμενο και ενώ όλοι γνωρίζουν αυτά που γράφω από πάνω, παραδόξως κανείς δεν ξέρει από που προκύπτουν αυτά. Πιθανόν από το προτυπο του ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ54..? Μήπως το έχει κανείς διαθέσιμο σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή και να μπορεί να το ανεβάσει?

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Τα πρότυπα του ΕΛΟΤ δεν είναι δωρεάν.
Τα προμηθεύεται κανείς από τον ΕΛΟΤ έναντι πληρωμής.
Ως εκ τούτου απαγορεύεται η διάθεση προτύπων του ΕΛΟΤ από το eMichanikos.gr, όπως και από κάθε άλλο, πλην του ΕΛΟΤ, ιστοχώρο.

Υ.Γ.: Πολύ πιο οικονομικά μπορεί κάποιος να προμηθευτεί τα πρότυπα που είναι στα αγγλικά από τον αντίστοιχο του ΕΛΟΤ οργανισμό της Εσθονίας:
https://www.evs.ee/en/search

----------

konstantinos B

----------

